# PowerMac G5 1.8 Bipro boote plus



## vandykmarsu (1 Février 2008)

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit soucis d'ordre technique.
Je viens d'acquérir récemment un PW G5 Bipro avec Cinema Display, le tout dans un très bel état.

Le PW n'a que 1,25Go de ram, il traine la patte sous Leo, ça se sent. J'ai acheté de la ram sur Ebay, 4 barerttes identiques de 1Go en PC3200, le seul pb c'est qu'elles ne sont pas compatible, mon PW ne bootait plus.

J'ai remis les barrettes d'origine à mon achat, l'appareil ne démarre plus non plus! La lumière blanche clignote 2x rapidement puis un blanc puis recommence, et ça pdt 2mn avant que les ventilos ne s'allument à bloc...

Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est comme pb?

Merci d'avance


----------



## I-bouk (1 Février 2008)

Ouch, je sais qu'il est très dangereux de mélanger de la ram dans un PowerMac G5, mais pas a ce point la... tu as essayé les classic de redémarrage avec la ram d'origine ? ( zapper la Pram etc. )


----------



## vandykmarsu (1 Février 2008)

Merci de la réponse, j'ai oublié de préciser que l'écran reste sur veille, il ne s'allume pas!!!
Sinon j'aurais fait tous ces petits test bibine...

La lumière clignote 2x, ce qui veut dire absence de Ram...

J'ai vu que l'on pouvait réinitialiser l'alim, au risque de déglinguer encore plus la machine niveau refroidissement et les processeurs...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

Sur les PM et les Mac Pro, il faut veiller à placer les barrettes de mémoire dans le bon ordre et dans les bons emplacements. As-tu remis tes mémoires d'origine dans les mêmes emplacements du PM ?

Pour trouver des barrettes compatibles avec ton PM, je te conseille Macway.


----------



## vandykmarsu (2 Février 2008)

Je te remercie de ton aide, je connais le magasin Macway ;-)
J'ai suivi tes conseils et remis les barrettes dans l'ordre ou elles étaient, rien à faire...
Me suis renseigné, 2 clignotements annonce un pb au niveau de la ram, or elle est présente et d'origine, donc je suppose que les dimm sont hs, car en plus je n'ai plus de moniteur non plus, l'alim fonctionne, donc je suppose que c'est la carte mère qui est HS... :-(

Une idée de prix pour un changement de carte mère avec mains d'oeuvre?


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

Pas un quidam qui pourrait me renseigner sur la chose?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Un remplacement de carte mère sur ce type de machine a un coût assez élevé. Il faudra compter 500 euros au minimum, peut-être 1000, mais je te conseille d'obtenir un devis avant toute intervention.


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

Chose qui va être faite durant cette semaine...

Le truc c'est que je viens à peine d'acheter ce PowerMac G5 avec un Cinema Display sur Ebay, en plus le Mac a été récupéré chez l'acheteur qui habite à 20 bornes de chez moi!

J'ai cassé ma tirelire pour pas grand chose, je croyais économiser un chouilla, car les Mac Pro c'est beau, mais trop poussé pour mon utilisation quotidienne, et je vous parle même pas du prix de la ram FB-DIMM...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Les PowerMac et MacPro ne sont pas des machines ordinaires mais des stations de travail évoluées. Il est donc normal qu'elles n'utilisent pas des mémoires standards. Je comprends votre déception d'avoir flingué votre PM aussi vite.

Quant au prix de la FB-DIMM, il n'est pas exorbitant : 2 Go de FB-DIMM 800Mhz sont vendus 199 chez Macway, ce qui reste raisonnable (surtout si on les rajoute aux 2 Go livrés en standard sur le Mac Pro actuel).


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

oui et si je ne m'abuse la ram tourne en dual channel, donc 199x2 pour profiter à 100% de la capacité de la mémoire...

Bon il y a un magasin que nous connaissons tous ou l'on peut trouver de la Ram à un prix raisonnable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Non c'est 199&#8364; pour les 2 barrettes de 1 Go. Le dual channel est respecté.


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

ok merci pour l'info, pas précisé plus haut que c'était un kit dual channel.

Par curiosité j'aurais une question, question que je me suis d'ailleurs posé:

peut on installer de la DDR2 PC 5400 non EEC en kit Dual Channel sur un Mac Pro?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2008)

Non, sur un Mac Pro, on ne peut utiliser que des mémoires répondant aux spécifications du constructeur. Le Mac Pro actuel ne peut utiliser que de la FB-DIMM 800Mhz avec ECC. L'utilisation de mémoires incompatibles peut engendrer des plantages, une surchauffe de la machine voire une panne totale.

Au prix d'une telle machine, c'est jouer avec le feu AMHA.


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que moi j'ai planté mon PW avec 4 barrettes de même capacité et de même marque => Kingston PC3200 4x1Go...

Non reconnues après l'installation j'ai remis celles d'origine, depuis plus aucun signe de vie  

Symptômes: 

plus d'activité du moniteur, rien ne boote, 2 clignotements sucessifs puis plus rien durant quelques secondes, après 2mn ventilos en furie...

Selon mes recherches possibilité d'avoir grillé les Dimm de la carte mère, ça peut monter à 600 voir plus, et après c'est pas dit que la machine tourne de nouveau parfaitement, crainte d'avoir un modèle malade après intervention, déjà eu le cas avec un Mac Mini G4, dieu merci sous Apple Care, revenu 3x dans un état cacastrophique avant d'être enfin échangé par un neuf...


----------



## vandykmarsu (7 Février 2008)

PB résolu!

Barrettes mal enfoncées et pas dans l'ordre, mais quand même à la base non compatible le lot de 4GB acheté...

Plus de peur que de mal

Suis blond, faut m'en excuser :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

Ahhhh je trouvais ça vraiment bizarre aussi ! Tonton Aldébaran t'avait bien dit de vérifier si tes RAM étaient à la bonne place ! Super nouvelle donc.

Tu n'as plus qu'à t'offrir des mémoires compatibles et bonne route sur Mac !


----------



## luis500 (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Tu as de la chance. Le mien ne veut pas redémarrer.
J ai beau changer les barrettes de slot, mettre seulement une paire...etc .
Rien y fait ! J'ai toujours le bouton "power" qui clignote 3 fois.
Clignotement qui voudrais dire que mes barrettes ne sont pas compatibles!!!
Bizarre pour des barrettes qui sont là depuis 3 ans...

Quelqu'un aurrait une idée svp?
Par avance merci.


Powermac G5 Bi-pro 1,8 Ghz


ps: j ai changé la pile: ca n y change rien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas bon signe. Les barrettes de mémoire de ton PM ont peut-être été endommagées par une surtension ou un incident sur la carte mère. Si rien ne peut le ranimer, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que de l'apporter chez un revendeur agréé pour une réparation.


----------



## luis500 (15 Février 2008)

Merci pour l'encouragement! :-(
Es ce possible de griller 6 barrettes au même temps?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Il suffit d'une seule barrette défectueuse pour que le PowerMac refuse de démarrer. C'est pour ça qu'il faut l'apporter chez un revendeur agréé car il est difficile de savoir d'où vient le problème.

Inutile d'acheter des barrettes neuves. Car si c'est la carte mère qui est HS, ça n'arrangera pas ton problème.


----------



## luis500 (15 Février 2008)

Si c est la carte mère qui est HS, la réparation coutera facilement 800 ! Soit à peu de chose près la valeur de la machine. 
J'ai lu sur plusieurs forum que les SAV se cantonnent à échanger la carte mère ou l'alimentation. Ils ne cherchent pas vraiment d'ou viennent les pannes...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

De toute façon, que ça vienne de la carte mère ou des mémoires, ça te coutera forcément cher car les pièces détachées sont hors de prix (sans compter la main d'oeuvre). Il peut être intéressant de faire un devis avant toute intervention.


----------



## kiki34 (24 Février 2008)

pour faire suite à vote discussion j'ai également des problèmes avec mon powermac acheté recemment d'occasion.
Celui-ci plante inopinément (roue multicolore) et je suis obligé de redémarrer en éteignant l'alimentation; Mais ensuite au redemarrage j'ai l'écran gris avec la petite roue noir et blanc qui tourne et puis il bloque. impossible de m'en sortir autrement que par un reformatage du DD et une réinstallation complète de tous mes logiciels.
J'ai récupérie  le cd APPLE HARDWARE TEST et j'ai fais un test complet du MAC. Cela a pris 45 minutes. Tout est OK, la  carte mère, la mémoire, la mémoire vidéo,la mémoire de masse.... Je ne comprend pas ce qui se passe. Quand le Mac est planté, impossible de réparer le disque ni en mode Target à partir d'un autre Mac ni avec utilitaire de disque du CD install TIGER. avec ce dernier j'ai le message " entête de volume non valide" et il refuse de reparer.
La seule solution pour atténuer les risques c'est de cloner mon disque HD sur mon disque externe pour faciliter les éventuelles réinstallations à venir....
Les 1 go de mémoire sont d'origine...
Il me semble que si je n'éteind jamais le Mac, en le laissant en veille, les plantages se font plus rares, mais c'est peu être qu'une coincidence.
Le disque dur à déjà été changé....
Si quelqu'un à une petite idée...


----------

